# F550 Rear Studs Sheering Off



## mjk039 (Feb 22, 2003)

I wanted to inform people that own F550 trucks about a problem that we are experiencing in PA. Several townships and cities are experiencing the rear tires falling off of the truck and the studs are sheering off. The lug nuts are still attached to the broken stud. I personally had this happen to 2 of my F550's. Ford stated so far that they havent had any problems. Insurance companies that I have talked to stated that they have paid many claims out on this problem and are in the process of going after Ford to recoupe their losses. The proper torque for the lug nuts are 155-160 Ft Lbs Torque. I,m querious if any other people have had this problem.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite! 

I haven't had any problems on my 550. I've had studs pop on other trucks, but it has always been due to loose nuts. I wouldn't be surprised if that isn't the case here. When you get the wheels spinning with a load on, the lugs tend to loosen and need to be retorqued.

If these drivers are continuing until they've all popped and the wheel falls off, then they aren't paying attention to what their truck is telling them. When you hear a rattle or feel a vibration you need to determine the cause to prevent these things from happening.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

That is why during long term plowing events. The truck should get a quick walk around check. 


Next town over had a 1 ton chevy, with a 4 yard sander, full of sand, plow and wing, do the same thing. 

Geoff


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats an interesting way to spell the word "curious". Welcome to PlowSite!!  Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

My driver brought my 350 back once and said there was a bad vibration in the steering. I took a look, three studs were gone and the rest had the nuts backed off half way. Duhhh!!!:realmad:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

One of the locals has a F-450 that does the same thing,twice now,once at road speed on a interstate!Big $$$ gettin a 450 with 9.5 V plow and sander with dump box towed off an interstate with some of your wheels missing!


----------

